# Looking for housing in Goa



## vasticles

Hey everyone. I'm planning on going to Goa for several months. Ideally, I want to rent a furnished villa or house for the duration. What's the best way to find housing for this purpose in Goa? Is there a site I should check out? Please advise


----------



## SKMel

*Goa Stay*

Hi Vasticles

When are you needing a property?

I live in Goa and finding accommodations is not easy, the best way is to know someone or use a broker. There are a few sites but a lot of the owners live away from Goa and use someone here to facilitate there deals anyway. I know of a couple good brokers you can use and they will expect you to pay them 1 months rent, let me know and I can forward you his phone contact.

Alternately you can put an ad in the local paper, Navind Times, online really cheap and then you will most likely get lots of responses. 

A couple websites you can try are airbnb(dot)com, magicbricks, letgoa, craigslistgoa, etc.


----------



## stevejackson

why dont you try "bougainvilleagoa" this is a great site and you might get good deals.


----------



## Vinnie

I think this website would give you a perfect solution,
Luxury Goa Villas | Private Villas to rent in Goa


----------



## johnlandrumbryant

I think you have to consult any property dealer to in Goa they will help you perfectly..

Wedding Rings


----------



## pycguy

You should first consult some property dealers, they will guide you and also you can check more options..


----------

